
Windows Live Outsources Blogging, Migrating 30 Million Users To WordPress.com - boundlessdreamz
http://techcrunch.com/2010/09/27/windows-live-blogging/
======
rbanffy
Windows Live running its blogs off Wordpress, on Linux with MySQL?

It doesn't get any better than this. Chairs will fly.

~~~
dangrossman
No, that's not what's happening. Microsoft is migrating these users to
Wordpress.com, an existing hosted blogging service. They're getting accounts
there and their blog posts are being imported. Microsoft isn't running
Wordpress.org software.

~~~
arpitnext
still, I will say that it is a victory for open source community!

~~~
jasonlotito
Microsoft has been doing this for some time. Outsourcing and linking to
services that people are using. Windows Live is integrated into a LOT of
services. It's actually pretty nice. They plug into these systems that already
exist, and leverage them for their own customers.

It's really smart.

~~~
rbanffy
I agree it's smart.

But that doesn't change the fact this platform is, from top to bottom,
everything Microsoft has been criticizing and sabotaging for the past decade:
GPL, Linux, MySQL...

It's like Google deciding to do search through Bing...

